# Good Orange Morning!!!



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a little orange to brighten up your day! Let's see some more Aquadives!

20140507_091157 by jiminlewes, on Flickr


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sweet watch!!!


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

jiminpotomac said:


> Here's a little orange to brighten up your day! Let's see some more Aquadives!
> 
> 20140507_091157 by jiminlewes, on Flickr


Nice model 50 Jim.
I'll take it. 

Here's it's brother.



Here's the "family"


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Mesh Rocks all watches it seems!


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Jealous that is my grail
Looks Awesome, not even any fading which the oranges are prone to
Here is another cousin

Stu


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

amckiwi said:


> Jealous that is my grail
> Looks Awesome, not even any fading which the oranges are prone to
> Here is another cousin
> 
> Stu


No fading at all. I wonder if this does have the Scotchlite paint, as the face almost glows, even when the ambient light is low.

I _love _that blue Rotary. What a beauty! More pictures, please! 



Mulder said:


> Nice model 50 Jim.
> I'll take it.


Thanks Dave!  Love that white 50. How does it wear compared to the BS300? Crazy question: Does the Model 50 caseback fit the BS300? I was wondering just how close the two cases truly are... if the similarities end at the external design of the case, or if it extends further.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

@ Mulder

Great collection the one you have!


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

amckiwi said:


> Jealous that is my grail
> Looks Awesome, not even any fading which the oranges are prone to
> Here is another cousin
> 
> Stu


Stu,

Great looking Rotary, I gotta get me one of those. 
Congrats on a great piece.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Two Rotary Aquadives


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

I do like my Orange Rotary Aquadive one more photo LOL.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff comes in and trumps us all 
Cheers
Stu


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry Stu LOL but this is one of my best Aquadive's.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Outstanding collections gentlemen!!!! Enjoy them....they're beauties :-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ccrdiver (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow, very nice


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

That watch would brighten anyone's day.....


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

That 50 literally puts a smile on my face every time I see even a picture of it. Will have to look at adding one to the collection one day. Beautiful piece, the other Rotarys posted as well.

Nice to see some new posts and bumps in here, has been pretty quiet lately.


----------

